# Do You Like Pineapple On Your Pizza?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I used to like pineapple on my pizza but lately I seem to prefer the pizza without. Maybe it was the pineapple that wasn't fresh. I have some friends who really don't like pineapple on their pizzas. 

What about you?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Finally, a poll question I can sink my teeth into!

The answer is yes. Didn't used to, now do. Can't predict the future, though.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

No I don´t like Hawai pizza.
I prefer Vesuvio and Calzone.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I love it, don't know why people are snooty about it. Probably because it's American and not Neapolitan.

The worst thing I ever saw on a pizza was in France: escargots and comté (the local yucky cheese).


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I love it, don't know why people are snooty about it. Probably because it's American and not Neapolitan.
> 
> The worst thing I ever saw on a pizza was in France: escargots and comté (the local yucky cheese).


I don´t like it because I don´t think it tastes good. It have nothing to do with being American. I also like kebab pizza that is also not Neapolitan.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't eat Pizza. It has too many calories.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't mind as long as the rest of the topping consists mainly of ham, but I rarely eat pizza these days.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

atsizat said:


> I don't eat Pizza. It has too many calories.


That means that you are full for the rest of the day.
Personally I burn lots of calories so I have to eat a lot.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I once had a pizza that was topped with various vegetables, including carrot slivers, shredded red cabbage, and sunflower seeds. Don't remember if it had pineapple. I have eaten a lot of pizzas topped with onion and pineapple. They are good, but now we do onion and peppers.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> I love it, don't know why people are snooty about it. Probably because it's American and not Neapolitan.
> 
> The worst thing I ever saw on a pizza was in France: escargots and comté (the local yucky cheese).


No offense intended here but I find the idea of escargots on my pizza very, very not appetizing.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I personally just don't like it because of the way the sweet taste of pineapple clashes with the basil in the tomato sauce or the spiciness of the pepperoni(if it's on there). To me, the sweet/sour combination tastes too similar to stomach acid.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

*Do You Like Pineapple On Your Pizza? *

To paraphrase Woodduck:

a) I totally and completely adhere to the principle of de gustibus non est disputandum; one's own judgment is supreme in matters of taste in the arts and crafts, and all are free to enjoy to the full whatever pizza pleases them.

b) I am not the intended audience for Pineapple on Pizza.



Figleaf said:


> I love it, don't know why people are snooty about it. Probably because it's American and not Neapolitan.
> 
> The worst thing I ever saw on a pizza was in France: escargots and *comté (the local yucky cheese)*.


Barbarian!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

With chicken and a little BBQ sauce.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

No, and it has nothing to do with authenticity. Actually, pineapple could work if you make other adjustments. But mozzarella, tomato sauce and pineapple doesn't work for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EWWWW!! No way! I'm a traditionalist!!


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

My wife loves it, but I'm not enamored with it. That said, I think people who scoff at it—aside from personal tastes—are way too snobby, and that's coming from an wine-drinking, ivy tower Classicist with a deep love for classical music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Indifferent / I don't mind having pineapple on my pizzas 
As long it's a pizza Hawaii


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I don't love it, but I don't hate it.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll tolerate it, but I prefer pineapple when it is served cold as part of a side dish, drink, or dessert. If pineapple must be on the pizza, it should be paired with ham and teriyaki sauce for best effect.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Pizza might be a fruit tart but I'd only take the pineapple if it were part of the sauce.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I voted for Beethoven.

Just kidding, I like my pizza pineapples paired with sweet sauces.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> No offense intended here but I find the idea of escargots on my pizza very, very not appetizing.


Absolutely no offence taken.  The weird idea of snails = yummy food seems to be just a French thing... I'll do my best to assimilate culturally, but there there is a line that has to be drawn, and, like listening to Johnny Hallyday, snail pizza is definitely on the wrong side of that line.

I had to suppress a giggle when the notaire made me swear an oath not to start a snail farm on any part of my property...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pineapple chunks and anchovies - a taste sensation!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I don´t like it because I don´t think it tastes good. It have nothing to do with being American. I also like kebab pizza that is also not Neapolitan.


I didn't mean you, Sloe. I've read articles in those pretentious Sunday supplements about posh artisan pizzas where the writer implies that pineapple on pizza is for people who don't know any better.  This was a few years ago, so by now Hawaiian pizzas might be hip in an ironic retro way!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I have nothing against pineapple on pizza - but then we have some pizza places that offer (at Christmas time) pizza with blood sausage and sauerkraut.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Of course, I like pineapple on pizza, but that is not the only topping I like. I don't always want the same assortment of toppings, you know.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Absolutely not, get out of here.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I'm with hpowders on this one - pineapple on pizza - Just too much for me to bear :scold:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kivimees said:


> I have nothing against pineapple on pizza - but then we have some pizza places that offer (at Christmas time) pizza with blood sausage and sauerkraut.


You've just invoked sheer, bloody jealousy...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't mind it. Maybe with something that fits it well, like blue cheese or jalopenos.

My favourite pizza these days is just buffalo mozzarella and a basil leaf on top.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I voted for Beethoven.
> 
> Just kidding, I like my pizza pineapples paired with sweet sauces.


Vivaldi, surely? Inventor of the Ouattro Stagioni pizza.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I didn't mean you, Sloe. I've read articles in those pretentious Sunday supplements about posh artisan pizzas where the writer implies that pineapple on pizza is for people who don't know any better.  This was a few years ago, so by now Hawaiian pizzas might be hip in an ironic retro way!


Thank you.
I really don´t like when it is too much topping just ham is fine enough for me. Often I eat margeritha pizza that have only cheese and tomato sauce.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> No offense intended here but I find the idea of escargots on my pizza very, very not appetizing.


now i would like the snails on a certain pizza. Hmmmm, garlic butter-lemon and cheese


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

My children love it; personally I avoid it at all costs.

My local pizzamaker does a mean "al capone"; salami, peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Thank you.
> I really don´t like when it is too much topping just ham is fine enough for me. *Often I eat margeritha pizza that have only cheese and tomato sauce.*




My favourite too.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Vivaldi, surely? Inventor of the Ouattro Stagioni pizza.


That sounds quite delicious if the music has any guide on how the pizza might taste!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Only if there's also bacon crumbled with the pineapple!

...wow, that sentence was..._violently_ American.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

No way. 

I like jalapenos, pepperoncini, and red pepper flakes, though. The 5-alarm pizza is the one for me


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tristan said:


> No way.
> 
> I like jalapenos, pepperoncini, and red pepper flakes, though. The 5-alarm pizza is the one for me


So do I! That makes a delicious pizza.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cosmos said:


> Only if there's also bacon crumbled with the pineapple!
> 
> ...wow, that sentence was..._violently_ American.


Murrica, baby! Now let's see if we can find the TV remote somewhere in those fat rolls.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> [/B]
> 
> My favourite too.


The main reason I eat it is because I can buy 3 for 30 SEK which is the same as 2,5 GBP at Lidl.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes I like pineapple on my pizza. I like to live dangerously.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

We were in Bari when we saw delivered to the next table, a pizza base (just the bread with a thin tomato sauce) and some torn crude ham on it. At the table the waiter poured some sour cream onto it.

Intrigued my wife insisted we went back the next night to try this. Despite plenty of alternative restaurants, we went back again on our final night when all three of us ordered it. Easily the best Pizza I've eaten.

Tried it in London. 

Didn't work. 

Insufficient Mediterranean air?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> We were in Bari when we saw delivered to the next table, a pizza base (just the bread with a thin tomato sauce) and some torn crude ham on it. At the table the waiter poured some sour cream onto it.
> 
> Intrigued my wife insisted we went back the next night to try this. Despite plenty of alternative restaurants, we went back again on our final night when all three of us ordered it. Easily the best Pizza I've eaten.
> 
> ...


Bari, I'm jealous!

The escargots-and-comté pizza place in France had pizza with cream on as well. I'm surprised it's done in Italy.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Sloe said:


> The main reason I eat it is because I can buy 3 for 30 SEK or 2,5 GBP at Lidl.


Where did you find a pizzeria that accepts payment in SEK or GB£?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Where did you find a pizzeria that accepts payment in SEK or GB£?


Lidl is not a pizzeria it is a German low price grocery chain. I think it is a bit of a waste to go to a pizzeria when you can buy a pizza for less than 1/3 of the price in a shop.
I said in two currents so Figleaf would know how much money I was talking about.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Hell, yes. Put it with come Canadian bacon and it's Hawaiian.


----------

